

Tell HN: Hiring Ruby dev in Boston Area (Waltham) - e1ven

It's been 25 days since the last "Who's Hiring" thread, and I don't think it's time for a new one yet, but I did want to post that we're actively looking to hire a Ruby developer near Boston. The type of people who read HN are exactly the sort of folk who'd be a good fit with us-<p>Email jobs@savewave.com.<p>SaveWave is looking for Ruby experts to help us transition the world away from paper based coupons to the digital couponing future.  If you live and breathe web frameworks, if scaling a website to millions of users sounds like fun and if you enjoy a fast paced, flexible environment with challenges to spare, this is the job for you.<p>Responsibilities<p>Design and implement web services and web sites for the SaveWave Platform
Help to design database schemas for SaveWave
Work with partners to integrate SaveWave into their environments<p>Skills<p>Deep knowledge of web frameworks such as Rails or Django
Experience with dynamic languages like Ruby, Python or PHP
Database experience a plus (Relational or NoSQL)
======
d4ft
Regardless of whether one believes HN should be a job board or not, if you do
post a job, I would (personally) ask that you please post some idea about
compensation/remote-working options.

